# batch script to keep a computer awake



## Jonny330 (Aug 29, 2008)

is it possible to create a batch file that will keep the computer from going to sleep (I don't have admin rights etc so i'm limited in what I can do)


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Not without authority to install stuff or change machine settings.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Can you NOT turn OFF the sleep and/or hibernation?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I guess my question would be 'why'? Just change the power settings.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Don't both of those require an ID with Administrator privileges?? 

I don't know as I have always had them even on Works machines (sshhhh about that)


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Search the web for a program called caffeine. It is a self contained portable program. No install required. There are other programs that do this as well. Just Google search. 99% of the time you will find the answer you are looking for. If you have a laser mouse you can use a piece of glass as well.


----------

